# Where are all the photos?



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Is it just me or are there very few photos coming out of Waxstock, especially on here?

I know there's a thread of some, but about 6 people (myself included) have posted in there. I've seen some on the Waxstock page on Facebook but most of what I've found is on Instagram (I'm @Puntoboy btw  ).

2000+ people, most with cameras and I've seen 200-300 photos at most... 

Come on people  Lets show off the great show and attract the people that didn't come


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I put a few up here - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=365422


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yep saw those  Thanks.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Was too busy being loved up and only took about 5 pics on my phone, sorry


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

No Photos but a nice little video from Auto Finesse.






PS: We need more photos of the Auto Finesse girls...I'm not a perv honest.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I was too busy chatting, think I took about 15 though lol

I'll post them sometime


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Blackmass said:


> No Photos but a nice little video from Auto Finesse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seen that too. Plenty of pics of those girls if you know where to look


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Puntoboy said:


> Seen that too. Plenty of pics of those girls if you know where to look


Oh really


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Puntoboy said:


> Seen that too. Plenty of pics of those girls if you know where to look





Kimo said:


> Oh really


I too require such information


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Kimo said:


> Oh really


Do you not follow October on Instagram? :argie:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I follow them all haha

I miss sinderella tbh


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've asked the same a few times. 

Thought there could have been a bigger deal make about the cars and more so the winners. If I had entered such a high profile competition and put that much effort in, I'd want all the glory to go with it.:lol:

There hasn't been much posted at all. I still haven't seen a picture of the car that finished 2nd, and only one of third. 

I've seen all the swag bags. 

It does sound as if people see the show and a day out to meet up with online pals and buy some discounted gear.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Kerr said:


> I've asked the same a few times.
> 
> Thought there could have been a bigger deal make about the cars and more so the winners. If I had entered such a high profile competition and put that much effort in, I'd want all the glory to go with it.:lol:
> 
> ...


To be honest i can agree with your last point but then it was my first time at Waxstock this year and i had no idea what to expect. Hopefully next year there will be a bit more structure to the demos as i will be very interested in some of those.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Kerr said:


> I've asked the same a few times.
> 
> Thought there could have been a bigger deal make about the cars and more so the winners. If I had entered such a high profile competition and put that much effort in, I'd want all the glory to go with it.:lol:
> 
> ...


That's what a shows all about

I very rarely whip the camera out at shows as there's so many 'pros' stick photos up that id rather enjoy the day and remember it by what other people capture as they usually see a lot more than you do


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Kerr said:


> I've asked the same a few times.
> 
> Thought there could have been a bigger deal make about the cars and more so the winners. If I had entered such a high profile competition and put that much effort in, I'd want all the glory to go with it.:lol:
> 
> ...


I think aswell the people who used to post loads of photos from the previous ones dont post on here much anymore, so we dont see as many.

Gaz' dad always used to post up loads of pics.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Was there a thread stating the winners or has it all been replies from other people? Wax stock posted n Facebook the first of the official photos but I've not seen them on here.


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

mine http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=365396


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

supraGZaerotop said:


> mine http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=365396


That's the thread I was talking about in the OP  nice photos.


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

See if I had of been there ide of took about 1000 piccys


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

Puntoboy said:


> That's the thread I was talking about in the OP  nice photos.


glad you liked them :thumb:


----------



## Mrkevbrown (May 28, 2015)

Took about six pics lol , did a lot of drooling though ( nope not at the swirl police!) well ok a little at them but the cars where fair epic likes :thumb::thumb:
Yours was looking primo Kimo loved the check seats Af :argie::thumb: clean as a woot woo whistle :doublesho apart fea folks sticky fingers ... Donny touch the GOODS


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

There's a distinct lack of photos or talk from Waxstock still two weeks on.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

I agree with above, I thought would be lots.


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

I have just posted a few up :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Another week and no more photos. I can only assume that most of the people that went don't use the internet or DW but I find that hard to believe. 

Are the official photos available yet?


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Here are some of mine from the day - will add them slowly....having a 10 month old is quite hard work!








[/URL]


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I love that Cube!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Great photos. Thanks!


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

m1pui said:


> I love that Cube!


I'm not a cube fan at all...far from it, but this one was just different...


----------



## Marc172cup (Jul 5, 2015)

Did anyone get any of my clio by any chance...


----------

